# Layout Entwicklung



## Andreas1989 (11. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe von meinem Lehrer eine Zusatzhausaufgabe bekommen.
Es soll ein Java Programm mit einer Grafischen Oberfläche entwicklet werden welches Auf eine Access Oder MySQL Datenbank zugreift. Die Aufgabe des Programm ansich ist nicht wirklich groß. Es sollen alle Datensätze angezeigt und bearbeitet werden können.
Nun habe ich mir in Visio mal eine Grafische Oberfläche zusammen geklickt.
Nun interessiert mich eure Meinung zu meinem Programm Entwurf. Würdet ihr das Layout verbessern, an manchen stellen ändern? Wenn ja warum?

PS: Der Programmcode ist mir erst mal egal. Es geht mir nur ums Layout. Bilder der Layout findet Ihr im Anhang.

Grüße Andreas


----------



## byte (11. Mrz 2009)

Warum machst Du Tab 2 und 3 nicht zusammen als editierbare Tabelle? Wer möchte sich denn einzelnd durch die Datensätze klicken!?


----------



## Andreas1989 (11. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,
danke ist ne gute Idee. Ich habs mir bis jetzt sogeadacht, dass man sich durch die Datensätze klickt und dann auf bearbeiten klickt und automatisch zur Tabelle zum ensprechndem Datensatz kommt. Ist aber eigendlich nur überflüßig.

Hat jemand viele noch ein paar Ideen für nette Features??

Grüße


----------



## Developer_X (11. Mrz 2009)

sieht doch ganz schön aus find ich, aber damit es besser wird, würde ich dir empfehlen, den Image Icon deines Frames zu verändern
und mit einem Passenden Icon füllst, 
würde ich dir zur verbesserung vorschlagen.


----------



## diggaa1984 (11. Mrz 2009)

> den Image Icon deines Frames zu verändern
> und mit einem Passenden Icon füllst,
> würde ich dir zur verbesserung vorschlagen.


das war ja nich direkt die Frage .. hat ja nüscht mit usability zu tun  .. und das x da oben ist ja nich das icon, das liegt an dem gui-designer 

mich würde ma noch interessieren warum die Tabelle breiter ist als man Datensätze im 2. Tab sehen kann.

Also im 2. Tab sieht man genau 6 Infos des Datensatzes .. diese 6 Infos seh ich auch auf dem Screen in Tab3 .. die Frage nun: Warum kann man da noch nach rechts scrollen!? gibts da etwas was noch in Tab2 fehlt oder was kann man da noch erscrollen.

Ansonsten find ich den Vorschlag byto ganz gut, Tab 2 und 3 zusammen zu legen. 
Du kannst ja die Gesamtübersicht des Datensatzes durchaus drin lassen, weil wenn die Tabellen dann wirklich mal viel mehr Spalten haben, sieht man so schneller wo was fehlt oder wo etwas geändert werden müsste .. da bräuchte man nicht erst hin und her zu scrollen.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit um dem Nutzer anzuzeigen welcher Datensatz der aktuell betrachtete in der Tabelle ist, wäre es diese Zeile dann farblich hervorzuheben (könnte man simpel mit nem Select-status machen oder eben selbst pinseln. Und dann eben statt der Punkte doch alles anzeigen wie es sich gehört.


----------



## Spacerat (11. Mrz 2009)

Was ich als Anwender einer solchen DB für wünschenswert hielte, wäre, wenn sich bei einem Klick auf "Datensatz bearbeiten" in Bild3 sich dieses Bild schlicht in eine Eingabemaske ändert, statt in die Tabellenstruktur in Bild4


----------



## Andreas1989 (11. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,
erst mal vielen Dank an euch für die Verbesserungsvorschläge.
@diggaa1984:
Es handelt sich nur um 6 Infos und somit auch nur um 6 Tabellenspalten. Ich habe einfach nur in Visio die Falsche Scroll Liste verwendet .
Den aktuellen Datensatz farblich vorheben ist eine gute Idee. Es sollte aber in Bild4 nicht so aussehen, dass alle anderen Datensätze durch ".." ersetzt werden. Das ".." soll nur als Platzhalter dienen. Wollte nur nicht soviel schreiben .

Ich werde jetzt mal versuchen Tab 2 und 3 in einen zusammenzufassen, sodass der Benutzer Datensätze leicht bearbeiten kann und trozdem eine angenehme übersicht hat.
Mal sehen was raus kommt .

Der Ansatz von Spacerat find ich auch interessant. Ich muss mir mal anschauen wie das wirkt, wenn durch einen Knopfdruch aus einem jLabel ein jTextField wird. 
Ansonsten dacht ich mir am Anfang die jLabels der Datensätze generell durch jTextFields zu ersetzten und eben Standardmässig ausgrauen. Bei einem klick auf Daten bearbeiten kann dann der aktuelle Datensatz bearbeitet werden. 
Trozdem gefällt mir eine jTable zum bearbeiten von Datensätzen wesentlich besser.

Gruß
 Andreas


----------



## Abt Ploutôn (11. Mrz 2009)

Huhu,
da du sagtest, ob jmd. Layoutvorschläge hat, imma 

Ich würds wie ein E-Mailprogramm aufbauen.
- Also oben deine Toolbar (Connect/Disconnect, mysql settings, neuer datensatz, datensatz löschen (entsprechend welche in der mitte aus gewählt sind)
- In der Mitte deine Tabelle
- und Unten die Detailansicht/editierung, (am besten mit nen jscrollpane getrennt)
so muss man nicht immer wechseln 

aber ansonsten lass es so, der vor und zurück knopf find ich praktisch. 

Nur versteh ich nicht ganz den Sinn von
"datensatz: 3/42" (3. Quartal, 42 mitarbeiter?)
könnte man schöner formartieren, oder weglassen?

Gruß Sven


----------



## diggaa1984 (11. Mrz 2009)

> "datensatz: 3/42" (3. Quartal, 42 mitarbeiter?)



ich weiss zwar was du damit sagen willst, aber n bissel Denkvermögen kann man doch vorraussetzen oder nicht?!


----------



## Andreas1989 (11. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,


> aber n bissel Denkvermögen kann man doch vorraussetzen oder nicht?!





> Datensatz: 3/42" (3. Quartal, 42 mitarbeiter?)


Hmmm was könnte dass wohl bedeuten?
Bei einer Datenbank spricht man von Datensätze. das "/" Zeichen steht auch für VON.
Also 3. VON 42 Datensätze....


----------

